# What Are Your Favorite Discount Places For Prepping Supplies



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

With this economy we all need the most we can get for our money. These are some of the places I go for great discounts.

Habitat for Humanity's Re-store. They have great prices on building supplies and just about anything you can think of for building projects.

Salvation Army and Goodwill stores. I got 4 BOBs for $2 each from Salvation Army, Plus clothes, boots etc. 

Craigs List has some great prepping items, sometimes in the free stuff. (My husband got a camper for free! The camper was not in good shape, but we salvaged the water tank, propane stove, fridge, and propane lights from it. Now my son is building a trailer from the frame.)

Garage sales: We have bought propane tanks, heaters, tools, clothes, bedding from garage sales.

Family Dollar Stores sometimes put their canned goods on sale for a steal. I also get food grade containers really cheap. 

Grocery stores with bakeries will sometimes give you their food grade containers for free. 

Auctions - We bought a commercial watering container that nurseries use that holds about 75 gallons at an auction for $100. A nice trailer for $400.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I just love my local salvage store, went to cheaperthandirt last night, found some GREAT deals at home depot, wal mart pissed me off so I won't go back unless they stop trying to search my bags (had a little scuffle with an employee who fancied himself a cop) I also see awesome deals at costco.


----------



## bigdv519 (Apr 30, 2012)

For deals, I search craigslist, and dollar stores. I second the Habitat for Humanity REStore. Their stock is constantly changing, and one time, I found a pallet of 250 person First Aid Kits...I double checked the price online and they were $145 each!!! They were for sale for $40 each and when I talked to the manager about buying the entire pallet, he said he could give them to me for $28 each. (Plans were to resell them for profit). I never got around to buying them, but I did buy one.


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

Harbor Freight


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone know of anywhere that ships to Canada or is located near Seattle?


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

just so you know, there are some sites where you can earn points for things such as amazon gift certificates or items they have in their store (all for points).. Ive earned $20 in amazon so far, and working on the 5th $5 gc.. Amazon ships free for orders $25 or more on items that are marked.. so you can get stuff FREE. I dont do offers.. I play some games, I do the daily poll, I search and watch some of the videos.. thats it..  but free is free.. 

I wont list it here unless someone says I can.. then Ill post the link..


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Cash and carry (Wa,Or,Ca) Bi Mart (Oregon)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Family Dollar, General Dollar, garage sales and resale shops all have been good to me.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

My #1 best place to buy hardware and supplied is without a doubt. GARAGE SALES
My #2 best place is CRAIGSLIST.


----------



## IvyLeigh (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldnt normally post this up on threads but it pertains to this thread!!! if you are interested in great deals or free food storage ??
visit : 
IvyMeecham.shelfreliance.com

We carry Gluten-Free Products as well!!!

You can even budget with the Q on how much you would like to spend each month instead of ordering one bulk order !!!* 


Best tasting long term food storage!!! Most 30+ year shelf life!!


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

IvyLeigh said:


> I wouldnt normally post this up on threads but it pertains to this thread!!! if you are interested in great deals or free food storage ??
> visit :
> IvyMeecham.shelfreliance.com
> 
> ...


"I will not risk being caught with my pantries down!"

LMAO Now THAT is funny stuff


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

If it is OK to list the sites, I would love to know about them!!!


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

We have the Bass Pro shops credit card which we pay in full every month. We get 1% cash back credit on all our purchases; everything from paying bills to pumping gas. The 1% is an in store credit. Otherwise, Bass Pro is expensive. We don't live near one, but I think Cabelas does the same thing. I use cheaper than dirt a lot. I found some 50 gal plastic food grade drums on Craigslist. My wife keeps our pantry well stocked for $50 a week by extreme couponing. We have 6 mo. food, toilet paper, paper towels, and 1 yr soap, deodorant, shampoo, Advil, razors. Here is the Link to *Coupon Sites* we use. Some are specific for our region (the South East) But they do all the work for you. they tell you what store has the best sales and where you can find all the coupons for those sale items for free or the cost of a Sunday paper. There are region specific sites like these in every part of the country.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

dollar tree and 99 cents city


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Dave said:


> "I will not risk being caught with my pantries down!"
> 
> LMAO Now THAT is funny stuff


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Garage sales are the #1 cheapest place to get gear, tools, books, camping grear, etc. My big score last weekend was one of these AND a half-full propane tank for $10:

Mr. Heater® MH15T Single Tank Top Propane Heater | Bass Pro Shops

Dollar stores have some good basic food supplies. I love the $1 jars of spices and other staples like bleach.

I also make sure I know where the clearance tables/shelves are in all of the regular stores I shop at. Today I found large cans of brand name chowders and soups for .50 cents each. After my coupons they were free and the expiration dates are all in Dec. 2013.

Chinese/Asian grocers can also be a great place to score large amounts of food for a small amount of money. A great place to get huge bags of white rice, seasonings, noodles, and cheap produce/veggies. It's not the most 'organic' food on the planet, but it's food.


----------



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

Harbor freight! there good. Ranch & home.
I like 2nd hand places best but it looks like there all listed already


----------



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

What site is that?? I'm down with free amazon stuff Send me a quick pm?


Thanks,


----------

